
Why Apple Employees Never Wanted to Have Lunch with Steve - stevekinney
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-its-like-to-work-at-apple-2014-6
======
Maskawanian
Reading the article, sounds like a hostile work environment (here come the
down votes).

~~~
hga
In the US "hostile work environment" are words of art with specific legal
meanings. Read this
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostile_work_environment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hostile_work_environment)
and see if Jobs' reported behavior seems to have been even close.

